# The Commentary of Zacharias Ursinus on the Heidelberg Catechism



## Brian Withnell (Dec 28, 2009)

Logos is about to conclude the community pricing for Ursinus commentary for Libronix (Logos Bible software). At $8.00 it seems like a steal ... and it can only go lower.



> Logos Bible Software
> 1313 Commercial Street
> Bellingham, WA 98225-4307
> (800) 875-6467
> ...


----------



## DMcFadden (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks for posting. I received the same e-mail from Logos. And, I can't wait!


----------



## fredtgreco (Dec 28, 2009)

Me too. So does that mean if I bid higher than $8, I'll just be charged $8?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 29, 2009)

fredtgreco said:


> Me too. So does that mean if I bid higher than $8, I'll just be charged $8?



That's what I infer as it says:


> Upon closing, your current bid will be successful and your Pre-Pub order for this product will be placed *at the community price*.



I put my bid in a few months ago. It's nice to see this ready to go to print.


----------



## Hippo (Dec 29, 2009)

A further product to consider is Jean Henri Merle d’Aubigne’s "History of the Reformation in Europe in the Time of Calvin" (8 Vols.) which is due for publication on the 13th of January. The present pre-pub price is $70 which will increase to $140 on publication, so if you want the title it would be wise to put your order in now. 

History of the Reformation in Europe in the Time of Calvin (8 Vols.)

I am especially keen on having reference works on Logos, where the seach and reference facilities are hugely useful.


----------



## Brian Withnell (Dec 30, 2009)

fredtgreco said:


> Me too. So does that mean if I bid higher than $8, I'll just be charged $8?



That is exactly what it means, and I've had it work that way in the past. The community pricing is great that way. It gets the money for putting the title into LLS format, and then when it is published, you get it at the community price. The community price is generally lower than the price ever after. The community provides the capital for publication, so the community gets the publication at cost (shared among those that bid enough to actually produce it).

-----Added 12/29/2009 at 11:58:45 EST-----



Semper Fidelis said:


> I put my bid in a few months ago. It's nice to see this ready to go to print.



Though it doesn't go to "print" but to bits.  (I just love puns!)


----------



## GD (Dec 30, 2009)

My favorite vol. of Reformation theology. What a great addition!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 30, 2009)

Brian Withnell said:


> Semper Fidelis said:
> 
> 
> > I put my bid in a few months ago. It's nice to see this ready to go to print.
> ...



Yeah, I kept struggling with how to write it and then just said "forget it" and chose to write "go to print".


----------



## Bookmeister (Dec 30, 2009)

I have been waiting on this one for many months and am so glad it's finally going into production!!!(you know, instead of going to print.)


----------

